# Auto Express Renderings of BMW M2 Coupe - HOT or NOT?



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

AutoSpies.com tipped us to the Auto Express rendering of a possible new car from BMW, the M2 Coupe. Borrowing the styling from the Vision ConnectedDrive concept car the renderings show the M2 sporting wide kidney grills and vertically squared off headlights. BMW M says this car will line up next to the Porsche Cayman hoping to take buyers away from the P car family.



> The M2 will be based on the firm's F21 platform - also set to underpin the 2 Series, due early in 2014 - and has a front-mounted engine driving the rear wheels.
> 
> One BMW insider has told us the newcomer, a direct descendent of the 1 Series Coupe, will be instantly recognisable from the entry-level car with its bold look.


Read the full story here - http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/269764/new_bmw_m2_coupe_revealed.html

If you were in the market for a Cayman would an M2 make you change your mind?


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

It's Autoexpress. There is not a less reliable car magazine (especially illustrations) on the planet.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Saw an article recent that talked about the current 1-series migrating to a 2-series along with the 3-series migrating to the 4-series. Seems to me that this drawing is a pretty radical departure from the current 1 series coupe styling.

Even if that link isn't correct, I don't have much faith that some artist rendered a car from a concept car and it will be close to reality.


----------



## sigma95 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Z2 needs a nose job?*

This rendering looks as if the Z2's face were designed by movie director Tim Burton and Invisilign (look at that overbite) with the body penned by Norelco (yup, the electric razor). Cautiously optimistic about zee German's design direction... Haunting, disturbing, yet sublime.

I'm in... if remotely accurate and the production version maintains the edginess in performance and design that this version screams... Minus the cheese-grater brake ducts of course.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Neat car.


----------



## Living Dead (May 13, 2011)

:soapbox:It looks like it was designed by Hyundai or Mitsubishi or possibly even ex-Pontiac designers:yawn:. 

If the bottom half of the front bumper would lose the two wounds on either side of the license plate maybe they could save it but the headlights look like they were cribbed from the Charger :tsk:and the entire rear end is a mess of cutouts and disjointed lines: puke:. 

BTW does the entire roof lift with the rear hatch or doesn't it open?:dunno: 

So in answer to the question, no.:thumbdwn:


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

Not, BMW design has been going down the drain for me starting with the E90 and ending with all the current models. F01/02 and F10. I hope the F30 would be appealing in person or grow on me.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Man will the front of that baby get all scratched up coming off my driveway!!


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

Some one here may kill me for saying this but the front lock close to the one on the Dodge Charger 2011, just look at the hood lines and the area surrounding the headlamps. I better run now.


----------



## porschesteve (Jul 14, 2011)

*Looks like a freaking transformer NOT HOT n/t*

:thumbdwn:


----------



## TemporarySanity (Mar 6, 2007)

No likey!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

It makes my e30 look pretty damn good.


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Now we're talkin'. Squared off headlights - check. Overhanging grill - check. Add a front bumper please and loose those ridiculous low lateral air-conditioner ducts.


----------



## Joel86 (May 17, 2011)

Look how small those doors are. I'm not a tall dude, but even I would have a hard time getting in and out of that. The roof looks like it was stolen from a GTR (Nissan). :thumbdwn:


----------



## tdd (Sep 18, 2002)

ryan... said:


> it makes my e30 look pretty damn good.


+1


----------



## applessauce (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ehh*

It looks like a cross between a new Camero and a Caddy. Not feelin' it.


----------



## falcon4272 (Jul 24, 2011)

*hells no*

Not


----------



## kevler9oh (Jul 27, 2011)

unsure if want...........


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

It looks good to me. It is not blah....and boring. 

For people that make silly comments like it looks like a Pontiac or charger. They need to go back and take a lessons in history. Most BMW design are heavily copied by other makers. The angle eyes have been copied due to their popularity. The BMW was the first company to start doing that to the headlights by giving them a personality. Then Audi quickly copied and tried to bring LED style character lights followed by every one else in the market. Take a look at the new Chevy Camaro they have perfected the copying art of BMW angel eyes. 

This is nothing new though Pontiac failed in there miserable attempt to copy everything BMW did. They even copied the signature kidney grill and stuck it on every Pontiac. The insiders on Pontiac admitted freely that they were targeting BMW brand on budget. So I ask why should BMW change what its doing just because others are copying it. The BMW E65 7er bangle butt was so controversial and ahead of its time that people talked bad about it. But it turned out to be more popular then the Audi, Lexus or MB designs of its time. In fact to the point that new Toyota as well as other car manufacturers are still coping that design theme. Also, the flame surfacing that started with the then new Z4 have been widely copied in automotive design industry and utilized. 

Even the i-drive was evolutionary for its time. First introduced in E65 7er. After it came out now every manufacturer has a little dial in their car similar to i-drive knob from Audi to Infiniti to MB.......


I remember when I first saw a E65 7 series I said to myself what the heck.........because it looked so different and weird. But now you look back and it stands out and has aged far better then the dull, plain, vanilla MB S class and Audi A8 of its time. Keep up the good job BMW and design things that are daring and evolutionary like the i8.:thumbup:


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 22, 2011)

That looks terrible. :thumbdwn:


----------

